# How to Kit a Khorne Daemon Prince



## Too_hot_to_handle (Jan 4, 2007)

These are the two i've looked at but maybe there are other options?

Daemon Prince 
Mark of Khorne 
Soul Hunger 
Collar of Khorne 
Spell Breaker 

or

Daemon Prince 
Mark of Khorne 
Soul Hunger 
Blade of the Ether 
Spell Breaker


----------

